# Camping on Caps Ridge Trail, NH



## Dan Lentz (Mar 24, 2003)

Anybody know of trail side campsites just short of tree line on the Caps Ridge Trail?


----------



## Mike P. (Mar 27, 2003)

None that I wager are legal.  That said there are some spots within 200' of the trail that have been used enough that they are pretty noticable near the open view & the pothole.

Just in case you are unaware, the road to the trailhead should be impassable until around late April - to mid May.  Conditions do vary year to year & I understand Jefferson Notch Road is not gated from the North but yearly somebody has a tale of being towed/stranded on the road.


----------

